# What movie did you last watch? And what did you think of it?



## jDSX (Aug 14, 2015)

What movie did you last watch?

and_... _ What did you think of it?

For the most recent movie you watched give a review! What you write can be as long
or as short as you'd like but please let everyone know how you rate it/what you think of it!

*** POST NO SPOILERS ***

*Violators will be made to walk the plank!*

***Also, this is not meant to be a discussion thread. Please try to keep conversation to a minimum. Thank you!!***


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 14, 2015)

Fully it was the karate kid reboot with jaden Smith. I did not "like it" but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## Vipera (Aug 14, 2015)

DBZ Resurrection of F.

I didn't like it.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 14, 2015)

DBZ Battle of the Gods.
I enjoyed it, sure it was mostly your normal DBZ, but there were still some very welcome changes.


----------



## irvinscastle (Aug 19, 2015)

new mad max, fucking amazing.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2015)

Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers. It was alright, but I thought the first LotR movie was much better.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 23, 2015)

Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation. I thought it was a really solid action movie as a whole, with just enough overused tropes to be entertaining. No sarcasm intended, actually.


----------



## jDSX (Aug 23, 2015)

endoverend said:


> Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation. I thought it was a really solid action movie as a whole, with just enough overused tropes to be entertaining. No sarcasm intended, actually.


Does that mean it's still recovering from John Woo?


----------



## dontay0100 (Aug 23, 2015)

Hot Pursuit.. It was quite hilarious..


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 23, 2015)

The last movie? DBZ RF.

Didn't like it too.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Aug 23, 2015)

"Pixels", with Adam Sandler and Kevin James (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2120120/). It was certainly entertaining, though not something I'd wanna see a bunch of times. That being said, the critical ratings on IMDb are really not reflective of the movie, it was certainly worth the time and money.


----------



## TecXero (Aug 23, 2015)

Justice League: Gods and Monsters. It was okay, a whole lot better than most of the crap DC has been pushing out on the animated front these past couple of years.


----------



## zer01717 (Aug 24, 2015)

The Road Within

It was really funny. Its about a guy with tourettes (played by Robert Sheehan from misfits) who goes on a road trip with 2 other people who also have illnesses after running away from a care facility.


----------



## InuYasha (Aug 25, 2015)

Lucy

Don't mess with her...


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Aug 26, 2015)

Last time i watched The Avengers (2012) Movie. I really love this movie.


----------

